# SMOG- NO Communication with OBC



## Shon740i/98 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello Beemsters!!

My 740i BMW will not establish connecting to smog computer.. 740i/98 needed a smog so i went to a smog only center and the test could not even start because there was no commincation established between my BMW and the Smog test computer..Tested pin 16 for power on the interface in the center console and it was fine, so went to other Smog Center and same thing no connection detected Oh and made sure that cap for the other interface under the hood was tighten down...... HELP!!:dunno:


----------

